
The Mechanical Universe (1986) [video] - bocahrokok
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtMmeAjQTXc
======
nayuki
* These videos were produced in 1985 to 1986. Please change the title to reflect this. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mechanical_Universe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mechanical_Universe)

* The full playlist of 52 episodes: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8_xPU5epJddRABXqJ5h5...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8_xPU5epJddRABXqJ5h5G0dk-XGtA5cZ)

* I love the way they animate the manipulation of mathematical formulas. When I work on algebra, I visualize the same sort of animations in my head (of moving, creating, and deleting terms). For example: [https://youtu.be/MWrOozSSdW8?t=1163](https://youtu.be/MWrOozSSdW8?t=1163) ; [https://youtu.be/w6ynSbzPhjc?t=1081](https://youtu.be/w6ynSbzPhjc?t=1081) ; [https://youtu.be/w6ynSbzPhjc?t=1280](https://youtu.be/w6ynSbzPhjc?t=1280) ; [https://youtu.be/MSUkQXA5_bU?t=1217](https://youtu.be/MSUkQXA5_bU?t=1217) ; [https://youtu.be/MSUkQXA5_bU?t=1289](https://youtu.be/MSUkQXA5_bU?t=1289)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Date changed above.

------
pq0ak2nnd
When I first joined Twitter one my my first tweets was to the Annenberg
Foundation, lamenting why TMU series weren't online for free, only to have
them reply that yes, in fact, they are online, for free. Apparently now they
have moved from the AF site to YouTube. Regardless, I still watch them every
few years just to keep it fresh... over 30 years since undergrad, still
exciting to "learn" this all again. And see that blond woman with the big red
earrings and poofy yellow 80's shirt in the front row... that shirt...

~~~
WalterBright
Prof. Goodstein taught my freshman physics class at Caltech. Brings back great
memories :-)

------
jacobush
How are those graphics made? Just like today with raster computer graphics but
possibly with frame by frame recording to tape, or is it something else?

------
elipsey
Thanks for posting this. I loved these videos in college physics and have been
trying to remember the name of the show forever. Logged in just to upvote :)

